# Rule of thumb for center serving size?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

is this for a recurve bow???? why were you thinking of using powergrip?? 

you do have to kinda understand what colors, material, strands and know how that size will come out and what size center serving will get you to a desired finished size. some is trial by serving it up and measuring, then deciding if you need to change size or even run the tag under it...


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, polygrip* not power grip. And yes for a recurve. My current string uses angle for the center severing and its too slick IMO. Would like something with a little more grip that isnt a pain to keep knocking points in place on. 

And my question is about if there is a good method for estimating that before hand.


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nothing? Thats the answer? Magically know ahead of time or guess?


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Good to see you here acco205. As far as I know there are variables that make such info difficult. Like how tight one winds the serving, whether you burnish or compress the strands before beginning serving, exactly how tight you want the nock fit, (there's a small range of preferences within "correct" nock fit)

I guess there's a point where you can start but you'll eventually end up trying several sizes before you settle on "your own", takes a little experimenting.

Me, for 8125G, 18 strands, I use .017 center serving material. Have your nock handy and try it along points of the serving as you wind.

On the finished center serving diameter, I like about .080 
.010 is a smidgen too tight for me.

Hope that gives you a start.


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks! Thats pretty much what I was looking for- I know there are a lot of variables, but a ball park is better than flat out guessing, especially at $25-30/spool.

(Also yes, I occasionally wander into other sections of the forum lol)


----------

